# More playing with fire...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

When will they ever learn?

http://money.cnn.com/2012/09/10/investing/treasuries-flash-crash/?iphoneemail


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Greed trumps intellect.


----------

